# Baby food in Bangkok



## jute (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

Which milk do you buy for your baby in Bangkok ? And where ?
Thks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

We struggled to get anything which we trusted and were prepared to give to our one year old. 

My wife made meals with ingredients of our choice and batched up several week's worth for freezing.

Edit: I should add that this was partly because we insisted on only organic ingredients and because of allergies. There are some big name baby foods available at international stores, at a premium (imported) price.


----------



## jute (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.
My second child will be very young when I will arrive in Bangkok (1 month), so I will need milk 
You mention the main international brands but are there local brands ? And is it safe ?

Thx


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry I just read your first message again and see that you were asking specifically about milk, nut baby food in general!!

I cannot comment on milk I'm afraid as we did not buy formula in Bangkok because our son was raised on breast milk, although we did bring a few tins of formula with us from Spain as emergency back up. This was necessary as he is allergic to cow's milk and couldn't have most freely available formulas.


----------

